
Linux kernel will no longer use terms 'blacklist' and 'slave' - lihaciudaniel
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2020/07/13/linux-kernel-will-no-longer-use-terms-blacklist-and-slave/
======
fk6aaa545c
Either the title is very misleading or we are going to see some ABI breakage
in the kernel.

That "blocklist/passlist" alternative is horrible - blocklist has always been
a list of blocks (and that's how it is used in kernel now).

